# This is Not Charity...



## FishWisher (Apr 23, 2013)

I have been sending a donation to Save the Children charity for the past few months. Recently I received an (unwanted - after I told 'em no soliciting) solicitation to send more because my donation would be matched by the federal government.

What?! Now, that really chaps my hide. The feds take from us under threat of confiscation and/or imprisonment, then give it to some charity and the true "donor" has no choice. That is not charity! That is Robin Hood run amok!

This morning I sent the following to Save the Children:

_I have donated to your charity the past few months. However, upon receiving your solicitations re government funds matching my donation, I have chosen not to participate further.__
_
_Government "donations" are not charity. The money is taken under threat of confiscation or imprisonment from the true "donor" and then given to you without the consent of the true "donor". How you consider that to be charitable is beyond me._
_
_
_I have found a list of very good charities that make a point of refusing government involvement or money. I have chosen to donate to one of them, namely, Wateraid America._

Now then, I'm sure I haven't convinced anyone about so-called government "charity", but I sure do feel better. Thanks for the vent!


----------



## TICA (Apr 23, 2013)

Venting is always a good thing!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 23, 2013)

Are you talking about tax monies being used for charities? If so then I can understand your point of view, but to be honest it does sound a bit - forgive me, Xenu - conspiratorial. 

The "consent" that you speak of is, I believe, given by the donor when they participate in the electoral process. As a citizen you're giving your OK to the selected crooks to do whatever they want with the money you give them. If, like me, you never voted and never will then you would NOT be giving your consent.

... at least, that's how _I_ see it. 

People often tell me that if I don't vote that I don't have the right to complain. In my opinion, complaining is a basic human behavioral trait and is not determined by whether or not I vote. If anything, I would be _far_ more impartial than someone who pledges allegiance to one of the so-called "parties" or who votes on the basis of the whitest smile and the most babies kissed.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 23, 2013)

I know there are many good and true charities but it's difficult finding the ones that don't scrape a large percentage off the top for "administrative purposes".  I usually do my best to contribute on a case by case basis; buy a hungry person a meal, help a stranded motorist with gas, just do a kind deed when the need arises.  It ain't much but it's what I got...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 23, 2013)

*Fishwisher*...Your story is one of the many reasons I don't donate money to any charitable or religious organization.   I will offer my time, services, food or material items I can share, directly to people in need of catastrophic help, but cash..never.

*Phil...*As usual, you have an interesting point of view regarding consent.  I am ashamed to say that I broke down once in a moment of weakness and voted in a presidential election.  For what it was worth, I should have gone to the movies instead.  

I do plenty of beyochin', despite not voting.  I see it as my right of freedom of speech granted by the constitution.  I cannot in all good conscience be responsible in any way for promotion of these corrupt politicians and their equally corrupt agencies.

Even though I don't participate in the voting process, I am very politically-minded and informed, which is more than I can say for the low information dummies who keep voting these crooks and criminals into office, election after election.

*ThatGuy*...exactly!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 24, 2013)

I totally agree that most of the charities usually take a lot of the donations for their "expenses", and what goes to help the needy is the smaller part. My husband has spent a lot of his working life, working in rescue missions (he is a chef as well as a preacher), and it was pretty obvious that the head of the ministry and his family drove the new expensive cars, and enjoyed the best in life, while the food budget at the mission was mostly cheap and donated food. And that is just a local charity, not even a large one, like Red Cross or Salvation Army.
The same with the television evangelists, they wear gold and drive Cadillacs , financed by little old ladies pensions, while the needy still go without.
My mother used to keep extra money in her Bible, and when someone needed help, she helped them. She knew who got any money she gave out, and what it was used for, but usually, she did not just give money . If they needed food or gas, she bought it for them, so it absolutely went for that item.
This seems to me to make a lot more sense than the government taking your money and handing it out to a charity as they see fit.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 24, 2013)

I also refuse to donate to organizations. I feel I can do more good on an individual basis.

Our government donates to just about anyone except it's own citizens who really need help. Our welfare system is a joke. They take away any incentive to become a productive citizen again.


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 24, 2013)

I have yet to hear of a group making such a request and what made me suspicious right away is that I have never heard of the Feds offering to match contibutions. They usually just give the money away.

I don't give as much as I used to for many reasons, main oone being I have less to give since all prices have increased but not my pay.


----------



## Lyn (May 8, 2013)

Some years ago the automated charity crap that comes in the mail just got on my last nerve. Especially the ones that send you the cards, address labels, nickels, etc.  I went local with my monies, the local food bank, abused women's shelter, local hospital programs, etc., and I just round file the stuff that comes in the mail mostly without opening as truth must be told, I do keep the nickels.


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)

I've been bothered by the ever popular run/walk for (insert cause here).  Mentioned it to a coworker and he said he's starting a "Run for Me" Charity.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I've been bothered by the ever popular run/walk for (insert cause here).  Mentioned it to a coworker and he said he's starting a "Run for Me" Charity.



Oh, there's a TON of those around here - you'd think they wouldn't be very popular, given the average resident's appearance ...



In just the last week I've seen:



Run for The Cure
Run for The Little Kid Who Lost His Lollipop
Run for The Hills
Run for Your Life
Run, it's Godzilla (drew a lot of Japanese tourists)
Run in Your Stockings
Run On The Market

and finally, the best one - 



Run for The Runs (IBS)


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 9, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Run for The Runs (IBS)



 .....


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)

Phil!  As I scrolled down your post, was thinking "Run for the Runs" and of course, you delivered without fail.


----------

